# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Path of Exile

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Path of Exile*.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Super idée, je voulais m'y mettre !  :;):

----------


## Lucioleman

Tres chouette et pratique, il manque peut etre un passage sur le pvp ?

----------


## Izual

Oui, mais est-ce que c'est un aspect du jeu important pour un débutant ? C'est une vraie question, sur mes personnages niveau 40-50 je n'ai jamais eu à m'en préoccuper en tout cas. Cela m'a paru relativement anecdotique.

----------


## Lucioleman

effectivement, je me rappelle juste que je ne savais pas vraiment qu'est ce qu'il était possible de faire en pvp (et aussi ce que tu perdais en mourant contre un joueur)en commençant à jouer. mais je le redis, super article !

----------


## Hector Flubeck

bonjour, je viens de lire le guide mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution a mon souci. je le poste donc ici en esperant avoir une reponse et une solution miracle.

je joue actuellement depuis mon canapé a 2m de distance de ma tv qui me sert de moniteur.
Mes yeux saignent car tout est ecrit trop petit. j'ai fait le tour des options IG mais meme la taille du chat modifiée, je n'arrive toujours pas a jouer dans de bonnes conditions.

auriez vous la solution afin d'augmenter l'echelle totale du jeu ? que se soit les infobulles et l'interface ?

----------


## Dirian

@Hector, tu ne peux pas changer la taille de l'UI.
De fait je n'ai qu'une seul solution pour toi, te rapprocher de l'ecran  ::P:

----------

